# Fishing Central Basin



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

When does everyone start fishing Central Basin.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

For me, by April 15. Earlier if the conditions are favorable. Seems like I start catching right after they spawn and move this way. That’s me.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My boat usually goes in around Mother's day and I start fishing shortly thereafter.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

halfrack said:


> When does everyone start fishing Central Basin.


I usually start may 1st earlier if the weather permits,,,out of 72nd and edgewater
all may,,,good fishing,,,,,,


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Depending on water temp. After spawn. My son, uncle, nephew, and I got 8, all fish after work/school from 6-8:30pm fishing e72 point on April 20th last year. 20-30” fish. The spawn ended a little early last year I think.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Boat goes in off CLE between 4/15 and 4/22 and it's game on.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Walleye from shore by 4/1 FH.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Boat goes in at Mentor Lagoons on Apr 15th or a lil sooner also. A day or two to get her prepped and I’ll be out.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I am thinking depending on weather first of April. I usually wait till May 1 but going to haul the boat where the fish are this year. I usually go out of Geneva but thinking i will try Fairport some this year. But also plan on going to the islands also.


----------



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

As soon as the water temperature hits 50 and maintains for a few days I'll throw the jon boat in the water hopefully that's by the end of March beginning of April. I still have to get a few thing for the big boat.


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

Early May in the Vermilion, Lorain, Sheffield area. We still have Erie fish from last year in da freezer that I have to do something with or my wife will be upset when I start loading in new.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Usually dock my boat in Bula around middle of May and trailer farther west before that. Doesn't usually heat up in Bula more toward beginning June though. So many fish in the lake now that good fishing will start earlier than it usually does for me in Bula most likely, always local fish as well though.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Hopefully the weekend of 3/17


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

As soon as I get days off with cooperation from the weather. We still have plenty of fish here year round.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Water temp has to be 50 to 60 degrees water temp get those walleye turn on Central Basin!


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

So what works this early in the central basin? Can it be just like the Jig bite in the western basin? Big jigs hitting the bottom?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Central basin isn't like western basin we have open water and no reefs. You have to find the pods of active fish and the game is on. It depends spoons, stick baits, worm harness.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> As soon as I get days off with cooperation from the weather. We still have plenty of fish here year round.


 I am with Jay.Lot of fish around.If the East end wasn't still ice covered you bet I would be out there.I have only fished the East end.I would try out pass the last drop in 35+ ft to 50. Vertical jig a Rap. or a spoon tipped with a minnow or just the head.If I were to bet.Some days.Probably on bottom some days Suspended up to mid water.I think this time of year they really key in on Smelt.Find Smelt and I bet the Eyes are not far away. Watch your graph.This is what I would try. Guarantee it will put fish in your boat faster than waiting for 50 to 60 deg. water IMO


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Rocks walls subtle depth changes hold fish. Like it was said find bait you find the eyes. Jigs do work even without reefs. Cranks work as well.


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

Edgewater beach area around 4/1.


----------



## ApeShip (Apr 17, 2006)

SemperFi said:


> Central basin isn't like western basin we have open water and no reefs. You have to find the pods of active fish and the game is on. It depends spoons, stick baits, worm harness.


Thanks


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ApeShip said:


> Thanks


i went perch fishing in aprill ,to the hump of feirport,i got 10 eyes in 50' fow on perch rig with pinhead minows,28" to 30" eye's.


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Was out of Lorain hot waters yesterday breaking in the new motor there is a big log standing straight up west of the harbor about a mile. Also ran into a deer swimming north about a half mile out from beaver. We turned him around and followed him till he got back to land with help from another boat that noticed what we were doing. Not sure where he thought he was going


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

He heard there were some sweet does over at Kelly's Island.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dmrman21 said:


> Was out of Lorain hot waters yesterday breaking in the new motor there is a big log standing straight up west of the harbor about a mile. Also ran into a deer swimming north about a half mile out from beaver. We turned him around and followed him till he got back to land with help from another boat that noticed what we were doing. Not sure where he thought he was going


He must be married and said...screw it...I’m out!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Dmrman: how’d it look out there. Pretty muddy from shore. New motor run ok?


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

It wasn't horrible I could see the prop though. near shore was a mess about a mile out it cleared up a bit thought about makeing a run to the dump just didn't have time and it ran great thanks! we are up to 5hrs on it can't wait to put the first fish in the boat


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

The resident fish near Conneaut can be caught as soon as you can get a boat in the water, 25 FOW and in produces a metric shitton of fish , jigs, trolling harnesses and drifting all work


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> The resident fish near Conneaut can be caught as soon as you can get a boat in the water, 25 FOW and in produces a metric shitton of fish , jigs, trolling harnesses and drifting all work


Some folks don't get it..... all along the shore is like this.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

REAL SOON NOW FOR ME REAL SOON. HOPEFULLY THE WATER CLEARS UP A BIT


----------

